# ADOPTED-----GA-They are taking GR Mix Pup to shelter Wed. or Thurs.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

GA-They are taking GR Mix Pup to shelter Wed. or Thurs.





Date: Sunday, January 3, 2010, 8:38 PM



[Attachment(s) from Misspostit included below]



PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST !!

PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER OR THE PERSON(S) LISTED.

Do not post on Craigslist - Craigslist is a nightmare for animals and until we are able to educate people without the posts being flagged and removed it is a danger to the animals.




This little girl won't stand a chance at Clayton Shelter in GA!


Subject: Clayton County/Henry County GA 5 months old mix golden 3 days left then to pound HI KILL w/donation



--- On Sun, 1/3/10, mutlover3 <[email protected] com> wrote:


From: mutlover3 <[email protected] com>
Subject: Clayton County/Henry County GA 5 months old mix golden 3 days left then to pound HI KILL w/donation
To: 
Date: Sunday, January 3, 2010, 7:49 PM



I* have been told that this dog is very sweet but they can not keep her.They took her in to find a home for her but ..... She is very play full and has 1st shots not sure what ? They are taking her to the pound on Weds or Thursday. Jan 6 or 7th. She weights about 45 lbs. small donation . Lisa 404-372-9834 Ronnie 770-401-6604. Thanks and Happy New Years. Claudia*









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sat, 2 Jan 2010 11:56:40 -0800
From: [email protected] h.net
Subject: Lady






Lady.jpg


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

it's not a possible Roxie is it? no pic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Lady's pic is on bottom.
NO it's not Roxie. This is in Georgia, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She sure is cute. I hope she finds a home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Can they find a shelter that isn't high kill near them? Or a rescue that takes mixes?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I e-mailed some friends in Snellville Georgia and I am pretty sure this beauty is snuggled up to a warm fire in their living room this evening
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=30540470&id=1200243247


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Alan - you're the man!

She sure is a pretty little girl and I'll bet they have a great new friend to go with the human one they already have.

Unfortunately I can't do facebook at work (social networking ban:uhoh so I can't see the picture.

whoo hoo!!!!!!!! Thanks for helping her out.


----------



## akcourtney (Jan 7, 2010)

*Lady was adopted!*

Hi All - Todd and I have adopted Lady, now Leila - (We have a cat named Lady already, so I picked a name that was similar). So far, she's doing great getting to know her brother Skip and sister Zoey - all are doing great and enjoying each other.

Leila has a half acre backyard in Snellville,GA and 7 acres at our farm in Greene county. We love her, she adorable and sweet as can be.

Thank you Lisa and Ron.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog cant wait to meet her.....!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She is adorable! I wish you many happy and healthy years together. Have fun with Tuff Dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This cute little girl has been tearing at my heart all week.
Thank you for adopting her and posting a picture.

It sure sounds like she has landed in the lap of luxury. I'll bet she and Tuff dog will have fun together.


----------



## akcourtney (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Al too of course!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad you adopted her, she really tugged on the heart strings. It sounds like she has a great home being loved and spoiled. Welcome to the forum.

Thank you Alan and Tuffdog


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much to both of you for getting this girl a forever home. She is beautiful.


----------



## akcourtney (Jan 7, 2010)

*Leila's first snow day in Snellville*

Leila's first day in her new house was fab! She did great all night sleeping with the other dogs in our bedroom. She woke to a special surprise of SNOW....... This picture is Leila's snow experience. She is inspecting it with her new sister Zoey.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah! so glad she's got a good home now, and what a cutie!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a lucky girl!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Angela....I am so glad Leila has found such a great family with you, Todd, Zoe and Skip! (oops almost forgot Lady cat) Thanks again for giving her a wonderful home. 

Al & Tuff


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish they all could have such a happy ending/beginning...Thank you again!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Leila came from the big city today to visit her farm in Green County Georgia. Mr. Tuff Dog and I went to visit for a spell. It was hard to get pictures...everyone seemed to have a case of the zoomers










She is so cute:smooch:
























Leila is in extremely good hands with her new family. 

Tuff Dog plans to visit and play with her when she comes to her farm.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

akcourtney said:


> Hi All - Todd and I have adopted Lady, now Leila - (We have a cat named Lady already, so I picked a name that was similar). So far, she's doing great getting to know her brother Skip and sister Zoey - all are doing great and enjoying each other.
> 
> Leila has a half acre backyard in Snellville,GA and 7 acres at our farm in Greene county. We love her, she adorable and sweet as can be.
> 
> Thank you Lisa and Ron.


you people and Alan are way cool! She sure is cute as a button. What is she mixed with? Some beagle in there, maybe??


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like a great day was had by all. How wonderful.


----------



## akcourtney (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what Leila is mixed with - I did a little research and she almost looks mixed with border collie ..? She'll be heading to the vet tomorrow for shots - maybe they'll have an idea. I couldn't be happier with her - she's beautiful inside and out. What a great temperament she has - smart as a whip too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love happy endings! Or actually happy Beginnings!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad this has worked out so well and you are soooo happy with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa and Ron*

Lisa and Ron, thank you for adopting Lady/Leila-she is cute as a button!
To think I almost didn't post her here!
Thank you Alan for letting them know about her!!
I am so very happy she found such a loving home!!

What a great picture of her!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a great thread!!! She is SO adorable! Congratulations to here. Please stick around so we can watch her grow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

GO here for AlanK's update on LEILA AND HER WONDERFUL FAMILY!!


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/88039-grf-happy-ending.html#post1289578


----------

